# Eureka Mignon Specialita



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Check out my hilarious mismatch in the eureka mignon and....a Delonghi EC 685!! Ridiculous I know. The grinder upgrade from a cheap bladed Krups came first, now I'm on the look out for a Gaggia classic so my coffee corner won't look quite so daft.

Really do love the grinder - beautifully finished and I'm a sucker for the matt black colour.

Also have the usual extras enroute - .1g scales cheap scales off amazon, tamp mat, scaled shot cup... things are looking up.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

is the coffee better?


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow that is a true show of a grinder being more important than a machine 😂😂


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I bet it has improved your coffee though! Love it.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Loving this 🤟


----------



## Voocash (Jan 16, 2020)

How's going with your grinder so far? Good results?


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Haha thought I'd get a reaction! Considering the grinder itself (and bearing in mind my only point of reference are the results from a bladed grinder and espresso grind from some speciality coffee places)- very impressed! Very consistent grind to my eye, no sign of dust either, quiet, super build quality...

Now has it improved the coffee? The smell is better fresh from the grinder, it's deeply satisfying to use and appeals to my OCD side in repeatability...but honestly has it improved the taste? I'm doubtful - the espresso shots are still too bitter so I'm sticking to milk drinks. Perhaps there is something I could still do to tweak my procedure but I haven't really got the motivation given the limitations of the machine and PPF (and I'm not sure how much tweaks to grind size/dosing/tamp would translate given that).

Sounds disappointing but the grinder was bought in preparation for the next step so I'm still surprisingly delighted!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

my guess is the machine applies too much pressure


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep I'm sure you're probably right- it's advertised as 15 bar and boasts of ESE pods etc so that is probably one of the issues!


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Speaking of which, just managed to snag a gaggia off eBay. I hope this was a solid choice! Seemed a fair price- it's a 2013 model with better wand and looks pretty clean (lower wattage as I understand although hopefully that's not a big deal...)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153901972440


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

If you add a PID it'll be a great combo


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice buy


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cheers both! Excited to try it next week.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

A true follower of the golden grinder : machine ratio rule!


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

I am extremely jealous of the grinder! Hoping to do something very similar soon to compliment my Bambino Plus!


----------



## dbc (May 17, 2020)

I used the DeLonghi Dedica for almost a year (just bought the R. Appartamento). I understand you moved forward with the machine but for reference it becomes a quite capable machine once you start using non-pressurized baskets. I bought one from amazon and removed the plastic inside the porta filter to make it fit, there are numerous videos of this on youtube. However, the basket I bought had a bit to large holes so instead I bought a 2 cup filter basket for the DeLonghi BAR14 machine. I had to tweak it by gently bending the edges downwards (lifting the basket from the PF), otherwise it was leaking. The cup quality however, really improved! Also, a tip for milk frothing is to remove the outer part of the wand and just use the inner rubber. Put something around it's shaft so it doesn't fall of when steaming.

The problem I found with the Dedica was inconsistency from day to day, especially when you start experimenting with multiple shots and milk drinks.


----------

